# Switch online spielen nich möglich



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2018)

*Switch online spielen nich möglich*

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit meiner Sitch nicht online spielen kann. Ich kann in den Shop, updates ziehen etc aber er findet keine Spieler. Bei einem Freund geht es Problemlos. Es scheint am NAT Typ zu liegen der bei dem  anderen Router B und be mir zu Hause D ist. Leider bin ich Laie auf dem Gebiet und weiß nicht was ih da machen kann. Online Hilfe war wenig hilfreich, da die Lösung bei jedem Router anders ist. Die beste Lösung scheint zu sein eine DMZ einzurichten,was bei meinem Router Fritzbox 7490 nicht geht. Und eine automatische Port Freigabe geht nicht, da der Router die Switch nicht anzeigt. Manuell scheint es auch nicht zu gehen, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht genau wie. 

Kann mir jemand helfen, ich weiß nicht mehr  weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2018)

Also, die Switch muss aber "irgendwo" beim Router zu finden sein - ist das der Fall? 

Bist du per Kabel oder per WLAN verbunden? Hast Du eine Seite gefunden, auf der steht, welche "Ports" man freigaben muss? Wenn du das hast, dann kann man es an sich recht leicht erklären, da bieten die Fritzboxen gute Menüs.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2018)

Hi Herb
Ich kann die Switch an keinem offensichtlichen Ort finden. Da stehen viele Handys und Tablet sie bei Freigaben und ein paar Worte Nummern und zahlen Kombi aber keine Switch. Ka ob sie da mit Namen stehen sollte. Die Ports sind 1 -65535 (!).
Automatisch finde ich wie gesagt nichts offensichtliches und manuell verzweifle ich schon beim ersten Punkt weil ich nicht weiß was ipv4 und ipv6 ist . Ich bin schon verzweifelt als ich versucht habe eine dmz einzurichten nur um dann zu erfahren dass das bei Fritz Box nicht geht .


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2018)

schau mal in den systemeinstellungen > internet nach. dort steht, wie sich die switch im netzwerk nennt. 
auf den ersten blick erkennt man sie nämlich in der tat nicht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2018)

Unter welchem Punkt? Ich sehe nix mit name .


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Unter welchem Punkt? Ich sehe nix mit name .



die mac-adresse.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2018)

An sich sollte man es auch eingrenzen können, da die FritzBox auch zeigt, welche Geräte gerade "an" sind. Und Du wirst ja nicht grad 10-20 versch. Geräte online haben, oder? Wenn es vlt 5-6 sind, kannst du ja schon mal sicher 3-4 erkennen, die einen klaren Namen haben, und das, was über bleibt, muss dann die Switch sein. Wenn mehrere über sind: Switch ausschalten, den Status in der Fritzbox aktualisieren, und das, was dann im Vergleich zu vorher nicht mehr als "an" oder "online" oder so angezeigt wird, muss dann die Switch sein.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Februar 2018)

Ich habe die <switch in den Routereinstellungen gefunden. Dort habe ich folgendes gemacht: Selbstständige portfreigaben aktiviert. Keine Veränderung.  Exposed host freigeschaltet. Immer noch keine Veränderung. Mehr kann ich nicht anklicken.
Manuell kann ich die ports nich eingeben, weil der Abstand nicht mehr als 250 sein darf. der Abstand ist aber über 65000 wie gesagt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich habe die <switch in den Routereinstellungen gefunden. Dort habe ich folgendes gemacht: Selbstständige portfreigaben aktiviert. Keine Veränderung.  Exposed host freigeschaltet. Immer noch keine Veränderung. Mehr kann ich nicht anklicken.
> Manuell kann ich die ports nich eingeben, weil der Abstand nicht mehr als 25 sein darf. der Abstand ist aber über 65000 wie gesagt.



also, dass man die Ports 1 BIS über 60.000 freigeben muss, wäre meiner Erfahrung nach sehr ungewöhnlich. Vlt. schau mal, ob du nicht doch was findest, wo es vlt nur 4-5 einzelne Ports sind, oder 2-3 Bereiche von zB 2800 bis 2830 oder so was.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, dass man die Ports 1 BIS über 60.000 freigeben muss, wäre meiner Erfahrung nach sehr ungewöhnlich. Vlt. schau mal, ob du nicht doch was findest, wo es vlt nur 4-5 einzelne Ports sind, oder 2-3 Bereiche von zB 2800 bis 2830 oder so was.



Von offizieller Nintendo Seite: Within the port range, enter the starting port and the ending port to forward. For the Nintendo Switch console, this is port 1 through 65535


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Fangen wir mal beim Anfang an: Was hast Du denn für einen Router?


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Aaah, 7490, den hab ich auch. Einfach mal resetten, das Ding (ja, ist etwas nervig), dann sollte die Switch out of the box laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2018)

Was ich gerade noch gelesen hab: die Switch unterstützt wohl nur IVP4-Adressen - manche Provider nutzen aber IVP6, oder aber vlt versucht die Fritzvox, IVP6 zu nutzen. Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn?


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich gerade noch gelesen hab: die Switch unterstützt wohl nur IVP4-Adressen - manche Provider nutzen aber IVP6, oder aber vlt versucht die Fritzvox, IVP6 zu nutzen. Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn?



Ich bin ja selbst Informatiker, aber was ist denn mit IPv6? Kommt das nochmal in die Puschen? Von IPv6 hab ich bisher noch nie was gehört. Welche Provider unterstützen das denn? Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer, was hast Du denn für einen Provider?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Aaah, 7490, den hab ich auch. Einfach mal resetten, das Ding (ja, ist etwas nervig), dann sollte die Switch out of the box laufen.



Wie resette ich es denn. Wir haben den Router erst bekommen vor 2 Wochen,  meinst du es hilft trotzdem? Der Provider ist m net  . Was ich bisher gelesen habe liegt es weniger am Router sondern an der ip die der Provider zur Verfügung stellt und den NAT Typ beeinflusst aber wie gesagt ich kenne mich da 0 aus . Die portfreigabe hat den Typ von D auf C geändert was immer noch schlechter ist als B was ich bei Freunden habe.  Es ist ipv4 im den Standart Einstellungen.  IPv6 ist nicht ausgefüllt wenn ich in den Port Einstellungen bin.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie resette ich es denn.



Du gehst im Browser, welcher ist egal, auf "http://fritz.box". Dann kommt ein User interface. Da kannste auch das Paßwort ändern. Wenn Du das auch vergessen hast, dann gibt es immer noch einen Hardware-Reset. Steht alles im PDF. Read the fucking manual.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst Informatiker, aber was ist denn mit IPv6? Kommt das nochmal in die Puschen? Von IPv6 hab ich bisher noch nie was gehört. Welche Provider unterstützen das denn? Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer, was hast Du denn für einen Provider?


Ernsthaft? 

Das komplette Netz von Kabel Deutschland ist IPv6, leider. Aus dem Grund kann ich nämlich nicht von Arbeit, Telekom und damit IPv4, auf mein NAS zugreifen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?



Ja, ernsthaft. Ist immer noch kein Thema in #neuland. Und auch nicht in Kalifornien, selbst die Google-Server haben noch eine herkömmliche IP. So eine Protokollumstellung auf 64 Bits macht man nicht mal eben so zwischen Tür und Angel, da müssen schon alle (!) Server weltweit das neue Protokoll sprechen, und davon sind wir noch etwas entfernt. Ic h glaube nicht, daß im konkreten vorliegenden Fall IPv6 dafür verantwortlich ist, daß die Switch nicht online gehen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2018)

Das ist Quark, tut mir leid.

Das Grundgerüst von Google ist seit Jahren auf IPv6 umgestellt, das *du* mit IPv4 auch nur die v4 IPs siehst ... sollte klar sein, oder?

D.h. es gibt sehr wohl bereits schon v6 DNS Server von Google, nämlich schon seit fast 10 Jahren, viele Internetseiten sind bereits schon ohne Probleme über v6 erreichbar, im Grunde alle mir bekannten "großen" Seiten mit mehr als 50 Nutzer / Tag.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> DNS Server



Ach, weißte, Rabowke, Du hast mal auch wieder keine Planung. Und wer immer noch falsch im Deutschen "DNS Server" schreibt, obwohl ich schon hunderttausendmillionenmal auf deppenleerzeichen.de verwiesen habe, den nehme ich irgendwann auch nicht mehr ernst. Wie man hört, bist Du Arbeitgeber! Dann will ich mal hoffen, daß Deine Emails an die Belegschaft nicht deppenlückenverseucht sind. Würde mein Chef falsch "DNS Server" schreiben, ich würde ihn auslachen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2018)

Das wäre natürlich dein gutes Recht. Das Problem ist nur, dass du wahrscheinlich garnicht dazu kommen würdest jemanden auszulachen wg. einer E-Mail an die Belegschaft, vorher hätte man dich wg. Inkompetenz entlassen bzw. dich freundlich gebeten das Haus zu verlassen. Freiwillig. 

Mr. "Ich bin Informatiker!!11" mit soviel Unwissend glänzt, max. mit Rechtschreibhinweisen "auftrump(f)en" kann ... nun ja, hier ist dein Schild. 

Wie dem auch sei, zum eigentlichen Problem: UPnP sollte bei der fritz!box aktiviert sein, ggf. die Box neu starten (lassen). Dann dürfte sich die Switch mit dem Router direkt verständen welche Ports hier geöffnet werden müssen. Alle verfügbaren Ports, für unseren süper Informatiker Honigpumpe, entspricht nämlich den int_16 Wert und nein, sowas konfiguriert man in keinem Router per Hand oder per Range, sondern entweder richtet man eine DMZ ein, würde ich nicht machen, oder man setzt sich mit der automatischen Konfiguration UPnP auseinander.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2018)

Ich kenne den Provider nicht, da könnte man sich mal informieren, ob der vlt nur IPV4 standardmäßig bietet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Februar 2018)

M-Mnet Verwendet Standardmäßig die Dual-Stack Version, damit habe ich weder im PSN noch Xbox Live Probleme.

Wenn die Dual-Stack Version nicht reicht, dann kann man auch direkt die IPv4-Option buchen. Kostet aktuell 4,90€ / Monat. Manchmal gibt es Aktionen, da kann man die gratis buchen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2018)

Also ein Neustart des Routers war leider  erfolglos. Ich bin verwirrt .  Bei Herb klingt es so, das ipv4 etwas negatives ist,  bei kaeptniglo hört es sich so an dass es eine Lösung sein könnte. Brauche ich eine ipv4 oder ist das schlecht?  ^^ psn und och geht bei mir auch makellos nur Nintendo geht nicht .  Sollte ich die ipv4 Option buchen ?


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2018)

Ich hab auch Kabel Deutschland und es gibt einen "workaround" für das IPv4 Netz, hier werden quasi 'Sammeladressen' vergeben - nämlich über eine Sparvariante: dual stack light. D.h. es ist z.B. nicht möglich sich per ssh oder was auch immer über eine 'dual stack light' IPv4 Adresse auf einen bestimmten und direkten Anschluss zu verbinden, eben weil sich mehrere Leute diese Adresse teilen.

Kabel Deutschland bietet allerdings nur Dual-Stack Lite, also die von mir genannte Lösung mit den Sammeladressen. Ich hab schon häufig gehört, dass man beim Support temporär eine echte und eigene IPv4 Adresse beantragen kann ... je nach Mitarbeiter im Support. 

Ggf. kostet dich das auch um die 5 EUR / Monat, hier sollte man aber erstmal testen, ob das wirklich so klappt.

Hier gibt es ähnlich geplagte User: https://community.unitymedia.de/que...len-und-ipv6-anschluss-alle-hoffnung-verloren


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2018)

Ok also wenn ich bei mnet Anrufe und denen erklären will was ich möchte, sage ich genau was?  für mich sind das nur wirre aneinander reihungen von zahlen und Buchstaben ich hab keine  Ahnung was eine ipv4 etc eigentlich ist ^^ ich sage denen dass ich eine eigene ipv4 Adresse will ?


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2018)

Du sagst denen das du Probleme mit der Nintendo Switch hast und das du gelesen hast, dass das ggf. am verwendeten Protokoll IPv6 liegen könnte. Abhilfe soll wohl eine "echte" IPv4 Adresse bringen und du möchtest das sehr gerne testen und willst wissen, ob und wie das technisch an deinem Anschluss umsetzbar ist.

Ich denke das kommt jetzt auf dem Mitarbeiter am Telefon an, ich hatte mal einen recht kompetenten Mann an der Strippe mit dem ich dann erstmal über die benötigte Bandbreite von 4K Streaming gesprochen habe, denn bei uns bricht die Bandbreite von Kabel Deutschland in den Abendstunden von 100mbit auf ca. 5-10mbit ein, was für ein 4K Stream von Netflix und Prime eher nicht ausreicht und hier massiv die Qualität reduziert wird.

Das nervt ... tierisch!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ok also wenn ich bei mnet Anrufe und denen erklären will was ich möchte, sage ich genau was?  für mich sind das nur wirre aneinander reihungen von zahlen und Buchstaben ich hab keine  Ahnung was eine ipv4 etc eigentlich ist ^^ ich sage denen dass ich eine eigene ipv4 Adresse will ?



Hier mal der Link zu dem Auftragsformular: https://www.m-net.de/fileadmin/Service/Downloads/Internet___Telefonie/auftrag_zusLstg.pdf

Falls du es telefonisch machen willst:
Die Option heißt: IPv4-Option
Kostet 4,90€ / Monat und einmalig 9,90€ für die Einrichtung


Aber ich finde das von Nintendo doch schon sehr dreist, dass man den kompletten Port-Bereich freigeben soll.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber ich finde das von Nintendo doch schon sehr dreist, dass man den kompletten Port-Bereich freigeben soll.


Das find ich auch absolut lächerlich ... das widerspricht allen, gängigen und vor allem sinnvollen Sicherheitskonzepten von Absicherungen des Routers.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2018)

Bevor ich jetzt Geld ausgebe: Ich habe folgendes gefunden: https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fri...tendo-Switch-im-FRITZ-Box-Heimnetz-einsetzen/

ich habe mich an die Anweisungen gehalten, aber kurioserweise waren die empfohlenen Einstellungen (DHCP) bereits aktiviert. Die IPs (Start und endpunkt) waren auch festgelegt. Hähhet ihr eine Idee ob ich da vielleicht etwas abändern muss?

Dort steht auch, dass es nicht nötig ist, die ports freizugeben.

Was ich bisher nicht erwähnt habe, ist dass der router im Keller steht und ich einen Wlan verstärker zwischengeschaltet habe um den Empfang in den 2. Stock zu kriegen. Könnte es daran liegen?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt Geld ausgebe: Ich habe folgendes gefunden: https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fri...tendo-Switch-im-FRITZ-Box-Heimnetz-einsetzen/
> 
> ich habe mich an die Anweisungen gehalten, aber kurioserweise waren die empfohlenen Einstellungen (DHCP) bereits aktiviert. Die IPs (Start und endpunkt) waren auch festgelegt. Hähhet ihr eine Idee ob ich da vielleicht etwas abändern muss?
> 
> ...


  Das ist ja nur dazu da, damit es klappt, WENN vom Provider aus korrekte Voraussetzungen da sind. Aber anscheinend liegt es ja am Provider, dass es eben nicht klappt...  ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2018)

Naja, eigentlich liegt es an Nintendo.

IPv6 ist ja nun aber wirklich gerade erst seit gestern auf dem Markt......


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur dazu da, damit es klappt, WENN vom Provider aus korrekte Voraussetzungen da sind. Aber anscheinend liegt es ja am Provider, dass es eben nicht klappt...  ^^



Ich verstehe ^^ 
Ich werde die morgen spätestens freitag mal anrufen.  Ich melde mich dann noch mal. Erst mal danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2018)

Teste es doch mal "mobil" ohne Repeater. Würde mich wundern wenn der Repeater die Ports nicht weiterleiten würde, aber weiß man es? 

DHCP macht nichts weiter als automatisch IP Adressen im lokalen Netzwerk zu vergeben, meistens 192.168.x.x., z.B. bei mir ist es 192.168.0.1 für die fritz!box und dann aufsteigend um +1 für weitere Geräte.

Das hat nichts mit den Ports zutun, ggf. wäre hier sinnvoll zu schauen ob die Portfreigabe eben auf eine feste IP Adresse eingestellt ist, z.B. 192.168.0.4, die Switch aber durch eine neue IP Vergabe die .5 am Ende erhalten hat. Kann sein. Die fritz!box löst das eigentlich sehr gut, aber das sind eben alles Details die man beachten sollte.


----------

